

Idea: create some sort of game/simulator for playing out investment terms. - hoodoof

Investment terms can be confusing and complex and it can be hard for entrepreneurs to envisage the long terms outcomes and impacts of agreed terms.<p>Maybe someone should create some sort of game or simulator that plays out possible impacts of terms?
======
umenline
This is good idea I love games that you can learn from

